# Very Scary Lagoon Images



## yobata

Net30 - can you post the images from the florida sportsman forum? I am not a member there and do not have access to them, but I am interested in seeing the photos.

Thanks!


----------



## Net 30

I started a new thread with pics under General Discussion.


----------



## wklambert

I will have to go over and check out that post, but I can assure you, the lagoon does not look it's usual sexy self. The lagoon is dealing with a double bloom right now, and it seems to be worse this year than years past.


----------

